# Only a week away!!



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Headed down to Cherry Grove next Sunday (10/12). Gonna be fishing the surf north of CG pier and also king rigging off the pier.

Anybody got tips on what's biting and what they're biting on?

Also, if you're gonna be in the area I'm always happy to have fishin partners!

Evan


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Good luck! 

Just FYI, they charge by the rod on CG. Not sure if there's a combined price for pin rigging or not.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Yeah, it's per rod for normal fishing and a set fee per pin setup. We have a house between the pier and the BVP, been fishing it since I was teeny tiny.

You get up that way any, Smooth?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nah I usually fish 2nd Avenue or south towards MI.


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

After a 5 year hiatus, I'm getting to wet my line again just south of MB starting Sunday the 12th through Wednesday. I'll probably try 2nd ave pier at least one or two days, surf fishing a few hundred yards south the rest of the time. I used to cast net for mullet there where the tide goes under the road into that amusement park, that still happening? Also, do I need to get a license? I know you didn't use to need one. What is hitting in the surf? Any toothys coming in after dark?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Tons of bluefish out there. Lots of people still fish that swash you're talking about. No shortage of mullet and don't worry about getting a license. You don't need one to surf fish and I've never heard of anyone getting a ticket for cast netting. Lots of sharks after dark but come to georgetown country which is only 5-6 blocks south of garden city pier.

Steel leaders and cut mullet on a stinger rig. Don't bother fishing live mullet because the blues just bite them in half and you won't catch them.


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

Fantastic tips and great info. That is exactly why this site is so good!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

surfsidesativa said:


> Tons of bluefish out there. Lots of people still fish that swash you're talking about. No shortage of mullet and don't worry about getting a license. You don't need one to surf fish and I've never heard of anyone getting a ticket for cast netting. Lots of sharks after dark but come to georgetown country which is only 5-6 blocks south of garden city pier.
> 
> Steel leaders and cut mullet on a stinger rig. Don't bother fishing live mullet because the blues just bite them in half and you won't catch them.


but live mullet can catch spanish even on bottom rig. however, you will get alot of tail nipping blues that miss the hook.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

fishdrummer: I probably won't make it that far south. Good luck!

Bluefish is good news! Any kings in the area? Still looking for a good-sized fall king from CG.

Also, are there skates being caught down there at the moment? I might be taking a little boat trip for some toothy critters and skate makes good bait for the big boys. 

Evan


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

surfsidesativa said:


> Tons of bluefish out there. Lots of people still fish that swash you're talking about. No shortage of mullet and don't worry about getting a license. You don't need one to surf fish and I've never heard of anyone getting a ticket for cast netting. Lots of sharks after dark but come to georgetown country which is only 5-6 blocks south of garden city pier.
> 
> Steel leaders and cut mullet on a stinger rig. *Don't bother fishing live mullet because the blues just bite them in half and you won't catch them.*


Ha it depends on how you hook them. I go back mid way and run the hook through being careful not to hit the spine, and bring the hook back though, where the hook point is facing the head of the finger mullet. Caught 6 12-14" blues at pawleys last weekend in less than 1 1/2 hours, ( which includes the time catching bait ) using finger mullet. I was bringing in two to one compared to those fishing both sides of me. I got there late and ran out of bait so I just left, plus the fact my back was killing me.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

the only problem with that is if you are whipping bait on a heavy rog with a 2 ounce plus sinker. short stocky trebs hold fairly well as i often use float rigs( very effective if the current is nto too strong). just the basic(not a quickcork, or equilizer) a float wtih a 1/2 to 1 ounce egg sliding sinker and a short leader of wire and a kingfish treb or single 3/0 hook. has anyone noticed how sometimes fish dont bite ur bait or lure caught theres way to any mullet around for them to single ur bait/lure out(very frustrating if they are in ur face feeding)?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

fishdrummer said:


> After a 5 year hiatus, I'm getting to wet my line again just south of MB starting Sunday the 12th through Wednesday. I'll probably try 2nd ave pier at least one or two days, surf fishing a few hundred yards south the rest of the time. I used to cast net for mullet there where the tide goes under the road into that amusement park, that still happening? Also, do I need to get a license? I know you didn't use to need one. What is hitting in the surf? Any toothys coming in after dark?


You do need a license to net mullet. Not shrimp, unless they're being baited.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

kingfisherman23 said:


> fishdrummer: I probably won't make it that far south. Good luck!
> 
> Bluefish is good news! Any kings in the area? Still looking for a good-sized fall king from CG.
> 
> ...


A few of my buddies went off shore yesterday and nabbed like 30 kings, I did see the pics for proof. all were caught trolling horse mullet, the reef shal remain nameless as I am heading there day after tomorrow.


----------



## theprynce (Jun 30, 2008)

fishdrummer said:


> After a 5 year hiatus, I'm getting to wet my line again just south of MB starting Sunday the 12th through Wednesday. I'll probably try 2nd ave pier at least one or two days, surf fishing a few hundred yards south the rest of the time. I used to cast net for mullet there where the tide goes under the road into that amusement park, that still happening? Also, do I need to get a license? I know you didn't use to need one. What is hitting in the surf? Any toothys coming in after dark?


The tide does still go under the bridge near Family Kingdom (its called Withers Swash) but I'd stay away from there in general. Lots of chemicals, fecal matter, and other polutants in there. Which if you're just getting bait it should be alright I guess but make sure you get your net clean and don't hold it with your teeth!

-=The Prynce


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks Prynce! Definitely important info there!!!lol
So, Smoothlures, if I'm just surfishing (no license required) and I see a school of mullet in the surf, I can't just cast for them, I need a license? I did not know that. I better check up on regs before I go.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

fishdrummer said:


> Thanks Prynce! Definitely important info there!!!lol
> So, Smoothlures, if I'm just surfishing (no license required) and I see a school of mullet in the surf, I can't just cast for them, I need a license? I did not know that. I better check up on regs before I go.


That is correct. Kind of a screwy Law but you can catch all the shrimp in that net you want, but if you catch bait you must have a licenses.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

GAAAAAH!

Five days. I may go crazy with the wait.

Keep the reports comin, guys! I'll be there soon.

Evan


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Hate to say it, but at least here in the surf about 400 yards south of the CG pier, there is not much going on. Water is slightly rough, and the pier is pretty empty. The wind isn't too bad though. Looks like everything is just too far offshore for me to reach. Good looking bird activity, and the dolphins seem busy. Just all about 200 yds off the shore. I've seen some finger mullet in the water, but if I have my net with me, then they seem to all vanish


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Try fishing a little further south at the jetty or at the series of seawalls at the dead end (dolphin st).


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I think the thing that is killing me the most is my inability to get any finger mullet the last two days. Any places around here that are pretty much a sure thing to cast net some of the little guys?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Eddy, try throwing your net at the causeway bridge there in garden city or in the inlet where you park at dolphin


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Since I'm here with my wife and little one, Garden City is just a tad too far for me to run off fishing. Anything a bit closer?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry man you posted CG but I registered it as GC for some reason. You're really close to little river which has excellent fishing and more than enough mullet to go around.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

We have to head to little river today to take our little one to the doctor (ear ache/coughing). Any place specific I could swing by and snag some mullet?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Public boat ramp by a bar called spanky's. Should be able to grab some bait.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&u...a=X&oi=local_result&resnum=1&ct=directions-to


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Eddy how long you gonna be down there? I figure that slow fishing with a friend is better than slow fishing solo.

I'm gonna be about two blocks north of the pier, right next to the beach access ramp.

Evan


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll be here until the 19'th. But my folks are coming down to visit this weekend, and I have to entertain my 4 year old and wife as well, so fishing is in short spurts here and there. 

I finally found some finger mullet, a few at least, at the little bridge on 53'rd street near the boat ramp. My 4 year old also caught her first fish there. Loads of little pinfish hitting shrimp so fast you don't even have time for it to hit bottom. She had a blast, and I got some more bait


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

And while I'm here, any reason not to use 4" pinfish as bait, like I would use finger mullet? Just curious.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've caught plenty of stuff on small pinfish. Shouldn't be an issue.

I'll be down Monday afternoon, staying until the 19th. I'll be on the beach or on the pier during the day, then on the beach after the pier closes. Feel free to stop by and fish a while.

Evan


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I've caught plenty of stuff on small pinfish. Shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I'll be down Monday afternoon, staying until the 19th. I'll be on the beach or on the pier during the day, then on the beach after the pier closes. Feel free to stop by and fish a while.
> 
> Evan


So how is your luck runnin so far Evan?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Spots are biting well, and there are blues in the king rigs. Sharks are out there, and will hit any kind of fish.

I'm having mixed luck with the kayak, and I haven't tried surf fish at all.

How about you?

Evan


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

kingfisherman23 said:


> How about you?


Haven't been able to get any finger mullet until yesterday. We were to busy for me to go out much, and the tide stunk for the surf for the last week, so I haven't been fishing much. I think with the nice change in the wind & weather I'll be doing a lot more the next few days. 

My 4 year old did catch her first (and 8 more) fish. It was at that little bridge just north in CG on 53'rd street over the canal. That's also where I got my mullet. Nice little spot on an early incoming tide.


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

I got there Sat., Sunday was really windy, surf was really hard to keep a rig down, found no bait in the swash south of 2nd Ave. Monday I hit the pier early, caught a bunch of sharks before daybreak, but the largest was just 20 inches. Had to quit at 10 AM for family time. Tried the surf later, caught one whiting. Tuesday was beautiful, but I just finished in the surf for an hour around 10AM, family responsibilities. Again though. no mullet in the swash. They were bringing in sand early morning, a real mess. All in all, fishing is better than not fishing, but I've had lots better outings.


----------

